# Arab Murder Suspect Flees to Yemen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Arab Murder Suspect Flees to Yemen*

*







*

(London, England) The student son of a wealthy Yemeni businessman, 21-year-old Farouk Abdulhak, is being sought by British authorities for questioning in the death of Norwegian socialite, Martine Vik Magnussen, 23.

Farouk fled Britain last Saturday, smuggled out on a private jet, to Athens and then to Yemen which, by the way, has a no-extradition clause in its Constitution.

Farouk's father, Shaher Abdulhak, is a politically-savvy billionaire in Yemen, known as the "King of Sugar." A Western diplomatic source said of Mr Abdulhak's case: "If the father decides his son will not be touched, he will not be touched. He will be completely protected."​Magnussen was last seen alive with Farouk as they left an exclusive Mayfair nightclub. Two days later and the day after Farouk left Britain, her partially-clothed body was found hidden in a basement of Farouk's apartment building. Dr Abu Bakr al-Qurbi, Yemen's foreign minister, said: "It is with regret that we have read about the incident in the newspapers.​
"We are prepared to co-operate with British authorities, but for the time being we are awaiting more information about the subject matter."​I'm not convinced that "prepared to co-operate" means anything, especially since Farouk's father has already hired a London-based international extradition expert law firm.

Also not to be discounted is the fact that the Yemenis are still mad at the Brits for not handing over the hook-handed Muslim hate preacher Abu Hamza. Instead, Hamza was extradited to the U.S. to face terrorism charges.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------

